# Please..i Have Couple Of Questions...



## skullman (Sep 6, 2011)

Dear all,
Being new here does not give me the right to ask however, i decided to seek for help.

First question .....which kind of piranha's are these in the pictures?? As far i know these are pygo natteri am i right?
second question.....I got tired from the biting appear on them, i used many solution to heal them like salt, meds, changing water, etc with no sucsses more than 30 % healing.

Kindly help me with my two question and i would be so thankful for all of you.

Thanks in advance for your fast answer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

to Piranha Fury

You are correct, these are Redbellies as for the biting, how many times a day are you feeding them and what size tank are they in. With redbellies you will always get some nipping and even casualties. When young, it is best to feed them several small meals per day 3-5 if possible. I can see 11 or so reds in your tank, how many do you have and what size tank are they in? Obviously if you cram a bunch of juvie reds in a small tank you will increase the chances of aggression. The temperature of your tank also plays an important role in aggression too. I recommend you keep the temp around 76-78 degrees max.


----------



## skullman (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you for your prompt answer on my requests Ksls..
and herewith some answers on your questions

The tank is around 237 Gallons.
The temperature is 79 degree.
there are 25 PN in the tank.
feeding them one time per day.
meanwhile i do feed them twice a day.

once again thanks for your inputs. 
Cheers..


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Imo once a day is fine but make sure they're all getting their fill. You also should be feeding foods that will fill them up like whole fish, fillets, shrimp, pellets, feeders, nightcrawlers ect. They're too big for bloodworms, brine shrimp ect & definitely don't be feeding flakes. Nice lookn lil guys. Red coloration is starting to come in good. Gl


----------



## liz13 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd say drop the temp abit to 75-76ish and feed twice a day atleast, fillets and pellets would be best


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome









With reds there will always be some fin nipping... decreasing the temperature a little will decrease it a little.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Stop using meds/salt to heal wounds. Theses fish regenerate fin and body wounds by themselves. Adding products to water can cause more harm than good.


----------



## skullman (Sep 6, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Stop using meds/salt to heal wounds. Theses fish regenerate fin and body wounds by themselves. Adding products to water can cause more harm than good.


Hastatus,

I did stop all kind of treatment ..just give a chance for them to be naturally healed.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The biting isnt a hunger thing...I would say more territorial even at this size. They are just fighting for space and to estabilish their order in the group.


----------



## skullman (Sep 6, 2011)

[quote name='Grosse Gurke' timestamp='1315335707' post='2753848']
The biting isnt a hunger thing...I would say more territorial even at this size. They are just fighting for space and to estabilish their order in the group.
[/quote

Hello Grosse Gurke,
could be but i always notice that they are always collected together , like a pride ..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Get a book. "Piranha a pet owners guide by david m. Schleser. It can be of great help.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Agreed . I ordered the book and it was of great help and tons of info


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Grosse Gurke said:


> The biting isnt a hunger thing...I would say more territorial even at this size. They are just fighting for space and to estabilish their order in the group.


I disagree. They don't fight for space when they ball up. & its not about establishing a order. Its just plain aggression & because its what they do. They're nip fins as juviniles any chance they get. Fins grow back quick n easily. You feed a group, they don't eat in any order. Its who's the hungriest or quickest that eat first. No way in hell its aggression about territories with a group this size. They act n move as a group. Not territorial individuals.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> The biting isnt a hunger thing...I would say more territorial even at this size. They are just fighting for space and to estabilish their order in the group.


I disagree. They don't fight for space when they ball up. & its not about establishing a order. Its just plain aggression & because its what they do. They're nip fins as juviniles any chance they get. Fins grow back quick n easily. You feed a group, they don't eat in any order. Its who's the hungriest or quickest that eat first. No way in hell its aggression about territories with a group this size. They act n move as a group. Not territorial individuals.
[/quote]
They "ball up" just as any other larvae/fry do for safety in numbers. In a eaten or be eaten world its instinctive behavior. Territorial? Not at this size. Aggression? Yes/No. See my first/2nd sentence.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

These fish aren't fry. They packing together because its their nature. Two dozen fish, or even a dozen are gonna act totally different than say half a dozen. Half dozen might group, might not. A dozen or two are gonna group up wheather they're two months old or year old.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> These fish aren't fry. They packing together because its their nature. Two dozen fish, or even a dozen are gonna act totally different than say half a dozen. Half dozen might group, might not. A dozen or two are gonna group up wheather they're two months old or year old.


"

"They are packing together because its their nature". As usual Bruner you are not comprehending what I wrote. Have someone explain it to you.

At nearly subadult size they will group together at close to similar size.

But in Bruner's world this might or might not happen


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Im no expert. but in the second picture...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Good find !!^^^^^

Thats a pacu unfortunatly


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ScarsandCars said:


> Im no expert. but in the second picture...


Good catch


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Lol I would say pygo natteri establish a pecking order


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow Scars, you've got good eyes








In the last pic is also a pacu...


----------



## skullman (Sep 6, 2011)

I am now totally confused ..

are they Pacu's or Pygo natt......???

please I need a final opinion. and how should I know the difference?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

You have a mixed shoal.
Most are Pygocentrus nattereri, but some are pacus.

Look for the head shape and the mouth to see the difference. Piranhas have an underbite, meaning the lower jaw is protruding and making the mouth point slightly upward. The eye is just above and behind the corner of the mouth.
In pacus, the mouth is box-shaped like a mailbox and in a straight line, no underbite. The eye is a little bigger and more in-line with the mouth.

Read THIS page about it


----------



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

hastatus said:


> Stop using meds/salt to heal wounds. Theses fish regenerate fin and body wounds by themselves. Adding products to water can cause more harm than good.


yes that's right piranhas have a strong power of regeneration

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/200809-piraya-regeneration/page__p__2726911__hl__regeneration__fromsearch__1#entry2726911


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Dont worry too much op. Majority of your fish are piranhas. Id get rid of the pacus since they grow really fast /big.


----------



## skullman (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks to all of you for your precious inputs .

I will filter them the coming couple of days ..must come back to the aquarium shop where i bought them ..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> The biting isnt a hunger thing...I would say more territorial even at this size. They are just fighting for space and to estabilish their order in the group.


I disagree. They don't fight for space when they ball up. & its not about establishing a order. Its just plain aggression & because its what they do. They're nip fins as juviniles any chance they get. Fins grow back quick n easily. You feed a group, they don't eat in any order. Its who's the hungriest or quickest that eat first. No way in hell its aggression about territories with a group this size. They act n move as a group. Not territorial individuals.
[/quote]
i agree with brunder on this one. For adults I think any cannibilism will be for territorial reasons unless they are near starvation but for babies I do think hunger plays a part in cannibilism. When I was raising some fry to juvies, an increase in bites always seemed to correlate with any missed meals. When they were well fed I got very minimal bites.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

ScarsandCars said:


> Im no expert. but in the second picture...


Lol! Poor guy got slipped in there with the pack...


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Damn LFS's


----------



## skullman (Sep 6, 2011)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> Damn LFS's


Yes Rex Sox,

Local Fish Stores Problem.

However it is just only one pacu and the rest is rbp's..The pacu will not resist that long i think...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

pacus by nature try to blend in with p's so don't be supprised if it does last as it will soon dwarf them.


----------



## skullman (Sep 6, 2011)

Cluster one, yes it could be but not in this case, they already took from her couple of chunks...


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

Didnt read 2nd page :X Sorry!


----------

